# Wobbler mit vorgeschaltetem Blei



## Aalfred (16. Oktober 2001)

Hallo Leute !Ich habe gehört das man dem Wobbler ein Blei vorschalten kann. Habe das bisher noch nie gemacht. Nun meine Frage: In welchen Situationen macht man das und wie weit entfernt vom Wo. soll das Blei sein ? Im Voraus besten Dank !Aalfred


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2001)

Blei vorschalten dann, wenn man mit dem Wobbler die fängige Tiefe nicht erreicht.
Je länger das  Vorfach ist, desto weniger wird der Lauf des Wobblers beeinflußt.
Vorsicht beim werfen, wenn der Wobbler leichtr als das Blei ist, gibts schöne Verwicklungen.
Auch beim Schleppen in nicht so großen Tiefen wird oft einfach ein Blei vorgeschaltet wenn man nicht das Getüddel mit Trolling und kein dipsy diver verwenden will.
MfG


----------



## til (16. Oktober 2001)

Blei vor den Wobbler mach ich in tiefem, ruhigen Wasser beim Werfen vom Ufer (zum schleppen ziehe ich Tieftauchende Wobbler vor)z.b. Spundwände im Schleusengebiet. Ich nehm einen Rapala jointed 7 oder 9 und montiere 50-70cm vor dem Wobbler ein 15-30cm Seitenvorfach mit 15-25g Blei. Jetzt kann ich den Wobbler langsam und unregelmässig in Grundnähe führen fast ohne Hängergefahr. Funktioniert gut auf Hechte, Zander bis jetzt keine.


----------



## Tiffy (16. Oktober 2001)

Das mach ich eigendlich nur beim Schleppen auf Mefo´s oder Lachse nahe der Oberfläche mit flachlaufenden Wobblern wie z.B. Tomic Classic. Ungefähr 3 bis 4 Meter vor dem Köder schlaufe ich ein Gummiband um die Hauptschnur. Wenn das richtig festgezogen wird, verrutscht das auch nicht. In das Gummiband schlaufe ich ein Wirbelblei in Tropfenform wie vom Karpfenangeln bekannt. Wenn Fisch gebissen hat und das Blei in Griffnähe kommt,einfach dran ziehen, der Gummiband reißt, das Blei ist wieder entfernt und der Rest der Schnur kann aufgewickelt werden. Vertüddelungen gab´s dabei noch nie. Ist zum Werfen aber völlig ungeeignet. Beim Schleppen sendet das Blei bei dieser Methode noch ein paar Extra-Druckwellen aus.

------------------
Gruß
. . .Tiffy. . .
Mitglied und Moderator der
Interessengemeinschaft Angeln


----------



## Franky (16. Oktober 2001)

Hi Fred,ich habe vorletztes Jahr auch mal damit herumexperimentiert, und das vorgeschaltete Blei (10 - 15 g Olive zwischen Stopperknoten auf Hauptschnur und Wirbel für Kevlarvorfach)
machte, wie Thomas "prophezeit", bei jedem 3 - 4 Wurf Probleme. Besser gesagt: der Wobbler/Drilling verfingt sich in der Hauptschnur... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die Alternative, die ich dann in Angriff nahm, war "dicker" Lötdraht (3 mm glaube ich...), der unten am Wobbler zwischen den Sprengringen gewickelt wurde.Das Laufverhalten wurde nicht wesentlich beeinflusst, aber der Wobbler ließ sich weiter werfen und tauchte fix ab. So konnte ich dann den kleinen Forellenwobbler nicht nur in 20 - 80 cm tiefe anbieten, sondern auch da, wo Barsche stehen: am Grund in 3 - 5 m tiefe.@ Til: die Sache mit dem Wobbler Seitenzweig klingt auch gut. Wie hast Du denn den Wobbler montiert? 3-Weg-Wirbel, Springerknoten oder Rotationsperle??------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## til (16. Oktober 2001)

@franky
Ich nehm einen normalen Wirbel und knote das Blei-vorfach im selben Öhr ein wie die Hauptschnur, so spar ich mir das &acute;rumschleppen&acute; von dreiwegwirbeln. Werfen ist tatsächlich ein Problem, aber es geht, wenn man mit dem Zeigefinger gegen den Spulenrand den Wurf leicht bremst. Das Wurfbremsen ist bei mir schon so zur Gewohnheit geworden, dass ichs fast nicht lassen kann. Viel Köder verwickeln sich gerne bei ganz ungebremsten Würfen, ausserdem stoppe ich so auch viele Würfe, bevor sie ins Schilf/Gestrüpp/Boot/etc gehen, weil ich solche Hindernisse immer gern mit maximalem Risiko anwerfe: je dichter dran umso besser!


----------



## wodibo (16. Oktober 2001)

Hat das schon mal jemand mit größerem Wobbler, größerem Blei und längerem Bleivorfach in größeren Tiefen in Norwegen probiert? 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das da beim Schleppen der eine oder andere große Köhler Appetit bekommen könnte. Ich denke da an die Möglichkeit vor einen Schwarm zu fahren, die Montage abzulassen und unter dem Schwarm durchzuführen. 


------------------
Beste Grüße aus der Pfalz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



wodibo
Boardferkelvater


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2001)

Tach wodibo: Wobbler sind mir für solche Spiele in Norwegen bei der Hängergefahr einfach zu teuer.
Außerdem glaube ich daß da Pilker mit BEifänger und FEtzen einfach besser zu führen und damit auch fängiger sind.
Aber versuchs ruhig mal, wenns klappt sach Bescheid.

------------------
MfG


----------



## ThomasL (17. Oktober 2001)

Hallo WodiboIn grösseren Tiefen hab ich das Schleppen
in Norwegen noch nicht probiert. Nur der
Küste entlang (auch Steilküste) in 8-15m
Tiefe. Grosse Köhler haben wir so aber noch 
nie gefangen. Die grössten Fische waren:
Dorsch 93cm und Pollack 87cm. Geschleppt
haben wir mit Rappala Wobbler mit Vorblei.Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Aalfred (17. Oktober 2001)

Das man zum Schleppen ein Blei vorschalten kann wusste ich schon. Meine Frage bezog sich mehr auf das normale Spinnangeln. Ihr meint also man kann da ruhig mal was ausprobieren.Gruß Aalfred


----------



## ollidi (19. Oktober 2001)

Hi Aalfred,ich mache es so, daß ich ein Tiroler Hölzl auf die Hautschnur bringe und den Wobbler dann an einen ca. 30-40 cm langem Vorfach anknote.
Der Vorteil bei dem Hölzl ist, daß es immer aufrecht über den Grund gezogen wird und noch ein paar "Staubwolken" aufwirbelt. Somit ist die Hängergefahr äußerst gering und der Wobblerlauf wird nicht beeinträchtigt. 
Ist ideal für Zander oder Barsch. Habe damit aber auch schon Hechte gefangen. Ich nehme dazu immer Schwimmwobbler.Greetings Ollidi


----------

